# swans



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Go to Harold s. crane And sit in your car. When you see a low flock get out and jump the fence and shoot one. Your welcome


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pictures man, pictures.

I'll show ya mine if you show me yours.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, ok, that's a goodun.

I got a nice young one this time:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah that's the one I gut shot and pulled over to reload my gun. I can't believe you finished it off and claimed it goob.:grin:
Going to a private pondcto get my boy one jump shooting in about 30 minutes. Cross your fingers for him.
Oh and this tag will be all tags filled for the family this year if he gets one. Not bad for the way things have been going.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you blow his beak off?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Did you blow his beak off?


I was wondering the same thing. Something just doesn't look right....
Maybe it's one of those snow goose swan hybrids thingamajigs...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife got hers on Friday night. Now I need to get mine.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Mass migration heading south Saturday evening, almost none this evening. Almost all juvies. had to take one as the getting was going and gone.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep I saw that. I hope we can scratch one for my son before its too late. He had s couple chances tonight but just couldn't get it done. So close yet so far. I saw over 2000 last night and maybe 50 tonight. No geese, and no ducks like last night either.:sad:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Did you blow his beak off?


Shadows Marty, shadows.
I will take a pic of the beak just for you tomorrow and post it "over there". Go get it. Ror!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Oh, ok, that's a goodun.
> 
> I got a nice young one this time:


Where is your orange and I see your empties there!!?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Yeah that's the one I gut shot and pulled over to reload my gun. I can't believe you finished it off and claimed it goob.:grin:


Too bad, I am sure that he would have gladly explained his arbitration system for claiming a disputed bird, three kick rule...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Oh, ok, that's a goodun.
> 
> I got a nice young one this time:


So did that guy/girl photographer go with you?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Goob, I'm thinking that was you I talked to in the parking lot before light on Friday morning. We were the three guys with sleds.

Glad to see you got it done!


----------

